

Exploring Mac App Development Strategies (Feedback Request) - ctietze
http://divinedominion.github.io/mac-appdev-book

======
ctietze
I wrote and released a book called "Exploring Mac App Development Strategies"
which helps developers design reusable code and untangle Core Data from their
app, for example.

I have another writing projects in the queue, so first, I'd like to get your
honest feedback on the topic. There's not a lot of literature on maintaining
Cocoa code. I'd like to change that.

What do you think of the book?

